

Ask HN: What is the current status of ES6 modules and loader in browsers? - scriptle


======
WorldMaker
status.modern.ie lists it as "Under Consideration" still for all browsers:
[http://dev.modern.ie/platform/status/moduleses6/?filter=f3e0...](http://dev.modern.ie/platform/status/moduleses6/?filter=f3e0000bf&search=module)

SystemJS is a polyfill (and extender post-polyfill) that is great with support
for plugins, transpiling ES6, and format detection for CommonJS, AMD, and even
"Global" modules:
[https://github.com/systemjs/systemjs](https://github.com/systemjs/systemjs)

Also recommended, is JSPM ([http://jspm.io](http://jspm.io)) which is a
package manager that utilizes the features of SystemJS and configures SystemJS
to load NPM packages (akin to Browserify/Webpack) and Github repositories
(somewhat similar to Bower).

